# Can anyone identify this thing?



## Speedbump (Apr 11, 2011)

It's said to be between 2.5' and 3'.  Found in a back yard.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it attached to anything?
Is it the shut off for the water or gas main?


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like an old farm tractor hub. And it looks like it is only about a foot in diameter at the most. Who measured this thing?


----------



## Redwood (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd say tractor parts is a good guess...

Never saw anything like it used in plumbing...


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 12, 2011)

> Who measured this thing?


A lady emailed me with the picture and said some people on another forum thought it was a pump part.  Close but no cigar.  She apparently measured it, and you know how us guys lie about measurements; so...

I was hoping she would pop in here and answer some of the questions everyone is asking.  I sent her links to four Forums where I posted it.  Maybe she will show up yet.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 18, 2011)

To me, it also looks like a part of a tractor i got this picture, these are the parts of a tractor take a look over it and see if it is one of them


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 18, 2011)

Those all look like gears and splined shafts.  Someone from another Forum said it looked like a tractor counter weight.  That's a possibility.  She posted another picture that shows it standing up with a tape measure on it.  I'll post that here.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 18, 2011)

Lets see if I can make it larger somehow.  I guess I downloaded a thumbnail.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 18, 2011)

My guess is road grader, the part above the plow center of grader.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> Those all look like gears and splined shafts.  Someone from another Forum said it looked like a tractor counter weight.  That's a possibility.  She posted another picture that shows it standing up with a tape measure on it.  I'll post that here.



Well, i think you are right, i just googled off with "Tractor counter weight" and i got these images they all looks like the thing you posted in here, take a look over it hope i am not wrong again...


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 19, 2011)

> My guess is road grader, the part above the plow center of grader.


That's an interesting idea.  I can't picture one in my mind, it's been a long time since I was standing that close to a Road Grader.  Do you have an image?



> Well, i think you are right, i just googled off with "Tractor counter weight" and i got these images they all looks like the thing you posted in here, take a look over it hope i am not wrong again...


That doesn't look like it either.  Did you enlarge the last image I posted?  It shows it with a tape measure on top.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> That's an interesting idea.  I can't picture one in my mind, it's been a long time since I was standing that close to a Road Grader.  Do you have an image?
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like it either.  Did you enlarge the last image I posted?  It shows it with a tape measure on top.



OoOps, i am sorry, i didn't enlarged that image and if had done that i wouldn't post other pics, well after enlarging i come to know how actually it does look like so obviously i am wrong, well i am still wondering what it is, so when you find it out don't forget to tell everybody over here...


----------



## nealtw (Apr 20, 2011)

I went looking everywhere I could think of and found nothing that really came close to this, now I'm thinking maybe a spacer behind the water pump on a very large engine.
It would be nice if we could read the foundry markings that are covered with dirt.
Maybe this is the peice the alien ufo's are looking for.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 21, 2011)

> Maybe this is the peice the alien ufo's are looking for.



If they find it, I hope they will tell us what it is before blasting off again.

I tried the four numbers on the right side.  8A80 I believe.  Didn't come up with anything.  Can't read the others.  Maybe she can clean them off and tell us what they are.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2011)

I read that as 23A8 and in some places that shows up as Feb. 1978


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 21, 2011)

Your right, if I stare at it long enough and squint it becomes a 23A8 instead of 28A8.  But then again...


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2011)

The trick is to move the picture to my pictures so you can inlarge and rotate it but we need the stuff, I wonder what the other side looks like.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 21, 2011)

I thinks it is a wheel weight off a tractor...
They sure have enough different types of them and they all look kinda close...


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree, 
Alien part? Probly not , looks like it was made in the USA.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 22, 2011)

I think you have it Redwood.  That's the best resemblance I've seen so far.  I don't know who the lady got to lift that up for her, but I agree, turning it over might help a bit.


----------



## JimDonahue (Apr 26, 2011)

don't think its plumbing related


----------



## nealtw (May 25, 2011)

I'm not buying the wheel weight idea. If you want to add weight ,you would want to use all 4 bolts ,why would they leave one out. With the idea that anyting of value being produced is worth copying, I spent a few HOURS looking for something of simular shape that might you 3 bolts or pins, I found nothing like it but I did found crane blocks in meny shapes and sizes. I could immagine this thing being one side of a very large block but I'm not totally convenced.
http://www.agd-equipment.co.uk/images/articles/small/100_t_hook_block_i.JPG


----------

